# Udder pictures



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

So all dairy goat breeders love looking at goats' udders(at least I do). Post pics of your goat's udder here. I'd love to compare udders! So here's my goats udders.

Keely(Alpine) Her 2nd freshening.








Amethyst(Oberhasli) This is my most recent one of her, last fall, her 2nd freshening.








Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I know you didn't ask for a photo critique, but I thought I would mention...when getting udder photos, you want to include the vulva so those viewing can see the height. :thumb: Nice pictures otherwise though!


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the tip!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here are some of mine


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

These arnt the best pictures but well give it a try.....

Binning-Westport Z Sugarplum. 
5th Freshening 
I wish i had a rear view but shes being dried up due to udder edema. 








Lamancha Acres Montages Chloe
This is her udder as a FF last year








Gidget Farms Larry's Addison
2nd freshening 








We have 8 more in milk but i dont have pics of their udders on my phone yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Here are a few from a couple years ago. We didnt do any last year and not even close to doing our new ones till after weening.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice Dave  lovely girls you've got


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Aw my doe's udder looks so small compared to all of these! Maybe I will take a pic tomorrow just to play along. 

Dave, your does are so pretty! What breed are they? (New to goats so if their breed is blaringly obvious I apologize) I love all the color


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

most of our girls are Alpines. With a few Toggs, Saanens and Lamanchas for flavor (not pictured)


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Just for fun, my pygmy is due pretty soon so here's her udder  her first time being a mummy and mine too. Picture isn't the best but it's pretty good considering... Haha!


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice udders everyone! Good luck on your first kidding IvyMayPygmyGoats! I have a Nubian doe going to kid her first time in May, she's just starting a little udder.

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> most of our girls are Alpines. With a few Toggs, Saanens and Lamanchas for flavor (not pictured)


So Alpines can be colored like that? It's beautiful! Almost like a Buckskin paint horse lol. Nice goats


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is JJ's udder. But keep in mind she hasn't freshened yet, at all! 8 more days.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok here is Brea's udder. This is a 12 hour fill. Sorry if the pictures aren't good. Keep in mind she aborted her kid at 4 months so didn't ever come in full milk. We're getting 1 quart and 1/2 a pint per day. She is a FF yearling Ober. I know nothing about udders. She has large orifices and is very easy to hand milk. Any opinions?


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Here are some of my favorite udders in our herd. All Nigerians -


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

TDG-Farms said:


> Here are a few from a couple years ago. We didnt do any last year and not even close to doing our new ones till after weening.


Beautiful foreonder:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

These are pics of my 2nd freshener Willa, this was just a couple hours before she kidded twins. My other two does I don't have udder pics cause I let them dry up already. I really like the way Willa's udder looks. I'm no judge though really, what do you guys think? I need to get better pics, lucky I got these as she kept putting her butt to the wall. :shrug: For some reason it won't let me upload them from my phone. Grrr. Says invalid file even though it is jpeg.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here are some of my girls.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A few more...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I've never shaved an udder before, so I'll have to do that BEFORE I post pictures.  Nice does n udders everyone.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

this is Willa. Only pic i have.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

This is Belle's tiny FF udder so far. She's due May 15th.








Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok her are my girls udders! 3 are 1st fresheners and the pics of the last 2 does, they still have their kids on them 24/7 so I don't know what their udders will look like completely full until I start pulling the kids!

1. My biggest producer and she's a ff, Rhonda!
2. Also a ff, Sarah
3. My worst confirmation girl, but still gives lots of milk, Athena
4. Liberty who had quads 3 weeks ago so babies are on her 24/7
5. Scamper, my ff nubian/lamancha cross(all others are purebred nubian) she kidded 9 days ag so kids are on her 24/7
































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's my Lady Clair FF, with a kid on her, I still get over a quart daily milking only once! She is 3/4 Kiko 1/4 Alpine!


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Rosie, two year old second freshener American Saanen, pictured as a first freshener, though.







Mocha, yearling FF Saanen/Nubian cross, pictured at three days fresh.







And Heidi, yearling FF Grade Saanen (sorry, not the best picture). Hasn't freshened yet, but ready to go any minute!








Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Bree's 3yr old, 2nd freshening udder. Right after the pictures, she gave us 2.5 quarts of milk. 12 hour fill. Her udder looks so red because I had just clipped and washed it.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm new here and only have pygmy and pygmy crosses but I'm really wanting to get a couple dairy goats. So what do you look for in udder. I'm seeing a lot of differences. Some bags are flat between nipples when viewed from back, some are bulging between nipples from back and some are major upsidr down V shaped from back! Also what breeds make the best tasting milk? I'm having trouble finding any near me in milk or bred except nigerian dwarf and they want a whopping $250 each for them!


----------



## ETDairygoats (Feb 16, 2013)

For the LA sheet, the correct conformation is between the 2nd picture in each section. 

A good dairy goat will probably cost you that. I live in Ireland and show quality goats are normally 300 euro.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Very interesting, Lauren.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Remember, you get what you pay for, $250 is cheep for a good dairy goat here.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry for a 2nd post. JJ freshened 3 days ago and here is her udder. I am not milking yet so I don't know her yield, but this is after her twins had breakfast.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Updated picture of Lamancha Acres Montage's Chloe. She freshened about 2 weeks ago and shes giving us just over a gallon and a half per milking.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's Mis Minty, my herd queen at 3 freshening, 12hour fill.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Updated picture of Heidi, yearling FF. Freshened a week ago, milking a half gallon daily.



Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------

